# Red Jewel changes his red hue.



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone experience this before? I have three red jewels and one will change from a faint red to a bright red within minutes. He happens to be the bully of the tank too if that matters any. I don't see it as a problem as he seems very healthy and has done this for months but I'm more curious than anything.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

My male Jewel, Joel, will turn red when he is happy. They will also turn red to impress females (and I believe females can do the same).

Joel always puts on his most beautiful colors when I play my guitar. He always swims up to the glass and he will watch me play for 30 minutes without losing interest.

I love my Jewel!


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Joel, how cute! I never thought about naming the fish. I have my favorite so I think I will follow suit. Thanks for the info too, I guess he's happy when he's picking on the other fish 'cuz that's when I notice it or when he gets fed too. It's good to know that he's happy. Poor female is not so pretty though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When 2 jewels go bright red and stay that way for days, expect eggs soon.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

emc7 said:


> When 2 jewels go bright red and stay that way for days, expect eggs soon.


Holy cow, that was unexpected. Thanks for the heads-up. So far it's just one. This bright red guy doesn't like the females, he chaces them a lot but I'll still watch for it.


----------

